# Why the delay for the Tamron 150-600?



## JumboShrimp (Jul 27, 2014)

Backlog of orders aside, does anyone think Tamron might be tweaking the design so it zooms closer to 600mm or any other "improvements"? Or is it simply too much demand for the supply?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 19, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Backlog of orders aside, does anyone think Tamron might be tweaking the design so it zooms closer to 600mm or any other "improvements"?



No, I certainly don't think they would adjust the optical formula. I think they underpriced it hence the heavy demand.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 19, 2014)

They could also be tightening things like quality control, too. Such as making it really stretch closer to 600mm.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 19, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> I think they underpriced it hence the heavy demand.


+1. They have also introduced several other lenses. Most notably new all-in-one zooms for APS-C and Full Frame plus their 24-70 and 70-200 zooms. 

In fact, I'm a little worried that they may have overextended their capacity. I hope it doesn't affect quality control. I'd rather see delays in shipment than problems with maintaining the quality of lenses.


----------



## alexturton (Aug 19, 2014)

my guess would be ironing out firmware issues


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 19, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> They could also be tightening things like quality control, too. Such as making it really stretch closer to 600mm.



If the zoomed in optical formula doesn't equate to 600mm, tightening quality control won't make it.


----------



## RodS57 (Aug 29, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> They could also be tightening things like quality control, too. Such as making it really stretch closer to 600mm.



I ordered mine in early February and received it in late May. Going by exif data, if accurate, mine reports 600 at the long end.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 29, 2014)

RodS57 said:


> JumboShrimp said:
> 
> 
> > They could also be tightening things like quality control, too. Such as making it really stretch closer to 600mm.
> ...



That's what the lens reports to the camera. If one compares the angle of view at full zoom to that of the canon 600mm, the tamron is a little bit wider, hence the supposition that the focal length is less than 600. It's equally possible that the canon is more than 600mm. And it doesn't really matter.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 29, 2014)

maybe they are adding panning mode IS...

I'd happily pay another $1000 to be able to send mine in and have panning mode added...

biggest negative on this lens for sure


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2014)

The simplest explanation is the most likely.

The lens is unbeatable in it's price range..... the demand for the lens is greater than the supply... so you have a waiting list that is growing and therefore, lots of delay when you order.

Tamron's options are to either find a way to produce more (and that could be VERY expensive), to substantially raise the price in order to slow down the demand, or to leave things as they are and hope that after the initial rush on the lens that they will be able to keep up.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Tamron's options are to either find a way to produce more (and that could be VERY expensive)



And would likely be a bad move in the long run when demand dips. I think they'll ride this while it lasts. Price point probably won't change. It probably SHOULD cost a little more, but they're making an attack at the super tele market. It may be what... 75% as good as Canon glass? 65%? 80%? For less than 10% of the cost...


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Aug 31, 2014)

Upto 400 the rumors are pretty good on the quality, certainly north of this the IQ suffers a bit. But fun/dollar this lens is right up there.


----------



## CTJohn (Sep 3, 2014)

I just received notice of shipment from B&H for my order placed May 24, so it's running a little over 3 months behind (still.)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2014)

I doubt that they are changing anything. Lenses almost never match the telephoto focal length unless its one of the big whites. Its kinda like boats and 50 inch TV sets.

I do expect that sales have exceeded their planning estimates. Long lead orders are placed for components based on sales forecasts, so a delay means that they are catching up.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 5, 2014)

Has Canon ever produced a super tele-zoom lens? I mean, something that goes into the 500-600mm range like this Tamron or the newly announced Sigma. If there is such demand, I'm surprised that they have not decided to produce one.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 5, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Has Canon ever produced a super tele-zoom lens? I mean, something that goes into the 500-600mm range like this Tamron or the newly announced Sigma. If there is such demand, I'm surprised that they have not decided to produce one.



http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is_usm_extender_1_4x

200-560


----------



## seamonster (Sep 5, 2014)

I got mine in 20 minutes from a local store at the suggestion of another poster here... sure I paid about $100 more due to taxes and a slight dealer markup but it was either that or $200 over list getting one from Japan or like some folks in this thread, waiting months and months.

Moral of the story is, exhaust ALL local options first.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 6, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Has Canon ever produced a super tele-zoom lens? I mean, something that goes into the 500-600mm range like this Tamron or the newly announced Sigma.



FD150-600/5.6L

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/nfd/data/zoom/nfd_150~600_56l.html


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 6, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon ever produced a super tele-zoom lens? I mean, something that goes into the 500-600mm range like this Tamron or the newly announced Sigma.
> ...



Wow. I know that there is the 200-400, but wonder why they don't make a lens like this now. Cost prohibitive?


----------

